# Overcab beds



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 1994 A class LMC Liberty which was built by part of the Hymer group. 

The pull down bed was quite easy to lift when we first got it but has got progressively harder despite greasing of joints etc.

Has anyone fitted spring assisters to one of these beds?

Anyone with the same problem?

Any help appreciated.

Alan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If it is the same as a Hymer bed then you may need new gas struts.
Have never heard of retrofitting spring assist.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Overhead beds*

My memory does at times serve me.

I have found MMM Aug 2007 page 226 which names 3 firms which stock gas struts. One or more may not be in business any longer.

Gas Strut Engineering - Bedford - www.gasstrutengineering.co.uk
Metrol Springs Ltd - Northampton - www.metrol.com
Status Fluid Power - Derby - www.statusfluidpower.com

The lady who enquired had a 1979 Hymermobile and was sorted out although she did not say who had provided the service. 
Good Luck

Joyce


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Only one problem, mine does not seem to have any gas struts!

Where are they fitted on the hymers?

****** Ignore me I have found them*********

Thanks


----------

